# Swan Creek



## Bronzy (Jan 28, 2009)

Making a business trip from Cincy area to Toledo next weekend and might have time to get into the water. Any good fishing in Swan Creek?


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi,
Not much going on in Swan Creek.In the Early spring some walleyes,Pike and white bass are caught.Very few people fish it.Maumee River is your best bet.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I would not waste your time with Swan Creek.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I've fished it several times. I've caught a few crappies, rock bass, panfish, and bass. Biggest bass I have caught there was around 13 or 14 inches.

Its pretty skinny water and right now its blown out like like all the other tribs in the area. The maumee would be your best bet if you were looking to wade, but it is also blown out.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Swan creek was alot better before they tore the dam out. At Highland park was the spot. I used to go down there and catch alot of different fish its only a matter of time before its closed for fishing people leave all kinds of trash there its sad


----------



## Bronzy (Jan 28, 2009)

I will be in hotel near Airport Road and was mapquesting area and saw Swan Creek. Where would be a good spot in Maumee that is close to where I will be? Are there any places to park and get into the water close by?


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

There was a massive fish kill in swan creek this year. Everything died. There were some nice bass and Pike killed. With the dam out, it should naturally repopulate the whole creek, but I wouldn't bother till next year. Should be good for white bass right now though. There's alot of them come up. Even get walleye and a few steelhead wandering up there.


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

I haven't been there 4 many years...didn't know they took the dam out. That woulda been the spot.....if you wanted to catch suckers and carps. 

I fished the dam for many many years in my youth, and never saw a single walleye come outta there, very few whitebass, a few panfish, a few smallies/largemouth....the very occasional pike....

But now the dam is gone it's 100% worthless....


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Bronzy said:


> I will be in hotel near Airport Road and was mapquesting area and saw Swan Creek. Where would be a good spot in Maumee that is close to where I will be? Are there any places to park and get into the water close by?


If you're stayin on airport hwy. you'ld be better off fishin Maumee.Just head to Maumee tackle and they'll point you in the right direction.With todays water level catfishin might be your best option.It's a big river and there are a lot of places to fish.White bass are about done but there's plenty of cats and smallmouth should be on when the river drops.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I would argue that the dam being out is 100% positive for the fishing in Swan Creek. 

The problem in fishing the creek is really about access points. Private property prohibits free walking of the banks. Fallen trees every 100 yards or so prohibits canoes/kayaks.

I only fished the dam one time, and got skunked. I fish Swan Creek waters much closer to where the stream originates and although fishing is tough, there are a few fish in there. You just have to hope that the fish are in your spots when you are there.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

One BIG problem is at Highland park most guys keep everything they catch no matter what it is or what size


----------



## Sandpike85 (Jan 9, 2009)

Does Swan Creek originate in Swan Creek Metro?


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sandpike85 said:


> Does Swan Creek originate in Swan Creek Metro?


No I think it starts out by Oak Openings by Evergreen lake


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

They didn't actually take out the dam. There seems to be some kind of sewer pipe running under the dam, so they left it in.They said they{The Infamous They - sorry} were going to build a fish ladder so anything that wanted to could get upriver. What they actually did was dump a bunch of large rocks in the creek,supposedly flattening the area out so fish could get over the dam. Not sure if it's working.Snags up alot of logs there. I went in there last year right after the fish kill and cleaned out alot of crap.There is still an area below that will hold fish. There is alot of white bass that run up the creek,and if the ladder works the way it's supposed to, the creek should repopulate.


----------

